# Looking For Cucumber and Onion Salad



## Elf (Jul 3, 2008)

When I was growing up my Mother use to slice cucumber and onions and place them in a large jar with a screw top, cover them with vinegar and may be sugar?  This would then sit in the ice box till finished, which wasn't long. I thought I had seen this recipe on one of the earlier threads last year, now I can't find it  Does anyone have a recipe that basically marinates cucumber and onion in a vintager solution?  Thanks


----------



## babetoo (Jul 3, 2008)

no to vinegar . used to have a recipe for cucks and onion sliced very thin and soaked in sour cream with poppy seeds. maybe a touch of vingar would be good also.

babe


----------



## SixSix210 (Jul 3, 2008)

Not sure where I got this recipe, but I used it for a dinner party over the winter, and it was fantastic.  I've used this recipe as a basis for pasta salads and marinating any seasonal veggies.  IT ROCKS

Marinated Vegetable Salad
INGREDIENTS
 3/4 cup white sugar
 1 teaspoon celery seed
 1/2 teaspoon ground black pepper
 1 cup distilled white vinegar
 1/4 cup canola oil
 1 teaspoon salt
 2 cups cucumbers, peeled and thinly sliced
 1 onion, sliced into thin rings
 2 cups thinly sliced carrots
 1/2 cup chopped celery

 Combine sugar, celery seeds, black pepper, vinegar, oil, and salt in a screw-top jar. Shake well to mix.
Combine vegetables in large bowl. Pour dressing over vegetables, and stir gently. Cover, and refrigerate several hours or overnight.


----------



## SixSix210 (Jul 3, 2008)

another option if you have some shrimp laying around...

last night I made these as an appetizer

Cut about 10 cleaned/tailed shrimp in half lengthwise, and cut a cucumber into 1/8 to 1/4 inch slices and made sandwiches out of them by putting two shrimp halves side by side inside, with a little dollop of cocktail sauce inside


----------



## Robo410 (Jul 3, 2008)

Slice cucumbers fairly thinly, leaving skin on if an English cuke but removing it first if it is waxed. Slice a small onion (your choice of color) again fairly thinly. Place in bowl or jar with enough red or white wine vinegar to cover, mixing in 1 tblspn dill weed and 1 tsp coarsely ground black pepper. 

you can substitute herbs de provence for the dill weed for a nice change.


----------



## jabbur (Jul 3, 2008)

CUCUMBER - ONION SALAD 
1 sliced cucumber
1/2 c. sliced Bermuda onion
1/2 c. salad oil
1 tbsp. sugar
1/2 c. vinegar
Dash of paprika
Combine all ingredients and put in refrigerator for 1-2 hours.

This is close to my mom's recipe but she used pepper instead of paprika.


----------



## elaine l (Jul 3, 2008)

This is what my aunt used to make.

6/8 med cukes
2 c. sugar
2c. vinegar
1/4 t salt

heat vinegar and sugar.  pour over cukes and put in fridge.


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow. I haven't had this in over 40 yrs. I forgot all about it.
I don't know why the mom stopped making it & I never have.
Her's came closest to Robo's.
Thanks for the blast from the past.
I may add this to my weekend meals.
​


----------



## pacanis (Jul 3, 2008)

I make cucumber and onion salad all the time. My favorite is with half sour cream and half Hellmans mayo dressing. Another that I've made, which my mother also used to make, is simply with apple cider vinegar and water (to dilute to taste). This you can add ice cubes to to chill and that's how she always served it. Both can be made up just an hour beforehand and both get seasoned with just salt & pepper. I prefer the skins off for both of these.


----------



## Jeff G. (Jul 3, 2008)

Elf said:


> When I was growing up my Mother use to slice cucumber and onions and place them in a large jar with a screw top, cover them with vinegar and may be sugar?  This would then sit in the ice box till finished, which wasn't long. I thought I had seen this recipe on one of the earlier threads last year, now I can't find it  Does anyone have a recipe that basically marinates cucumber and onion in a vintager solution?  Thanks




Yes!! one of my favorites.  Vinegar(apple cider), sugar, water. Make it tart, pour over the sliced cucumbers and onions.  Add a little celery seed if you have it.  It needs to stand at least 1/2 hour to taste right.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 3, 2008)

So many variations only so many cucumbers to be had!

It can be as simply as:  cucumbers and vinegar (apple or white, I prefer apple) and sliced onions with pepper.  I do not salt this as the salt will leach out water from your cukes and tomatoes and make the mixture, well, watery   The addition of tomatoes and/or onions to this can be quite nice.  Then you can add a bit of sugar to this if you want yet another variation.

More Variations:

Mix some sour cream, apple cider vinegar to thin a bit, sugar to subtly sweeten, salt and lots of black pepper.  Serve fairly soon because of the salt.  You can also leave the salt out and add as needed on your plate.  Add onions as a variation on this.

Then there is the oil version with LOTS of sugar that is quite good also.


----------



## GrillingFool (Jul 3, 2008)

Equal parts white vinegar and sugar, and 
half as much regular canola or veggie oil.
Let sit for a few hours.
YUMMMMMMMMMmmmmm


----------



## GarlicGoddess (Jul 4, 2008)

ok i need the recipe that has vinegar, s & P, sugar and sour cream or mayo,  The creamed cucumber salad.  I can't get the proportions right..


----------



## SixSix210 (Jul 8, 2008)

Just mix you s&p vinegar sugar etc in a food processor with a little oil, then add the mayo a little at atime if it's too thick add oil a touch at a time until it's right.


----------



## Aylah (Jan 11, 2009)

For a more traditional German Cucumber salad;

Slice a peeled long English cuc with a mandoline.
Sweat the cuc in a strainer. To sweat sprinkle with salt and weight the cucs down with a plate and something heavy on top. Let this drain for 1 hour. 
Place cucs in a bowl add 2 tbls minced onion and S&P fresh dill.
Add a dollop sour cream and 2 tblsp vinegar.
Let sit for 1/2 hour...enjoy.


----------



## Leolady (Jan 11, 2009)

Jeff G. said:


> Yes!! one of my favorites. Vinegar(apple cider), sugar, water. Make it tart, pour over the sliced cucumbers and onions. Add a little celery seed if you have it. It needs to stand at least 1/2 hour to taste right.


 
Don't forget a little salt!  

We always add sliced tomatoes to this.  Love it Love it! The combination of tart/sweet is the key.


----------



## radhuni (Jan 15, 2009)

In India we just slice the onions, cucumbers, fresh green chili and tomatoes then we add lemon juice and salt to taste. Generally we don't use sugar in salads.


----------



## bertjo44 (Jan 28, 2009)

I love this salad. All I do is cover mine with 1 cup of vinegar, 1/4 cup water, 1/4 cup italian dressing, salt and pepper. But I make it a day in advance to let the dressing soak in.


----------

